# Entry Permit visa after Ministry of Labour approval



## aa_alan111 (May 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I have signed a job offer with a firm in Dubai, and have been told by the HR that the work permit application has been approved by Labour department. I was told that the entry permit will be issued in 1-2 days. This was 7 days ago, and I am now still awaiting entry permit issuance. 

How many days does it take generally to get the visa after labour approval? 
Are their any chances of visa delays or rejections after the Ministry of labour has approved the visa?

Appreciate all your help.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Anything up to 2 weeks, there shouldn't be any delays providing all is okay. The company would only know if it has been rejected when it happens and then in turn would inform you


----------



## aa_alan111 (May 9, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> Anything up to 2 weeks, there shouldn't be any delays providing all is okay. The company would only know if it has been rejected when it happens and then in turn would inform you


Thank you for the reply Reddiva. That is very helpful!! 
Hopefully there should be no problems with entry permit, apart from the time they take to issue it. Dont see anyone saying that their visa was approved by labour ministry, and then they did not receive the work permit.


----------

